# Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine



## Freddycbv (10. November 2011)

*Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Hey liebe PCGH-Extreme Community,

Seit etwa 2-3 Monaten bin ich Mitglied in einem Hobby-Programmierteam, dessen Ziel es ist, ein eigenes RPG auf die Beine zu stellen, und dabei möglichst viel zu Lernen. Es geht also um Spass und Lernerfolge.
Auch anzumerken ist, dass wir ein recht junges Team sind, der Durchschnitt liegt vll bei 20 Jahren, sodass wir recht wenig Erfahrung haben.

Ich möchte hier jetzt mal ein wenig die Geschichte des Teams zusammenfassen, am Schluss ein paar Fragen stellen, und auf gute Ratschläge hoffen ^^. Dies wird keine Projektvorstellung, da wir zur Zeit nur sehr langsam vorankommen, was auch der Grund dieses Threads ist

Also, vor etwa 1.5 Jahren hat sich ein Team gebildet, dessen Namen hier mal erstmal verschwiegen bleibt, welches den Traum hatte, ein eigenes MMORPG zu erstellen, anfangs nur mit einem Programmierer (dem Leiter), dafür haufenweise Musiker, Designer, Modellierer, etc...
Nachdem sich das Projekt in vielen c++/gaming/designer-Foren ziemlich blöd präsentiert hat, und natürlich zum Thema MMORPG recht haufenweise viele Bemerkungen bekommen hat, hat es sich umstrukturiert, und ist auf (only-)RPG umgestiegen.
Anfang dieses Jahres ist das Team auf die Grafikengine Ogre umgewechselt, wodurch es quasi wieder auf Null stand.
Mittlerweile kamen zwei neue (sehr erfahrene) Programmierer hinzu, und die Engine entwickelte sich allmählich, der Leiter distanzierte sich dagegen davon.
Dann kam ich, geschleudert in ein fast stillstehendes Projekt, vor etwa 3 Monaten. Die 2 Programmierer sprachen sich quasi nicht ab, es gab viel zu viele Unklarheiten, und wir (also jetzt 3) entschlossen uns, die Engine nochmal komplett neu anzufangen, wöchentliche Teamtreffen einzuführen, Struktur in die Engine zu bringen, und einiges mehr...
Mittlerweile sind wir schon recht weit gekommen (Inzwischen 6 Programmierer, 2 total aktiv, 2 moderat, und 2 passiv), haben die Engine bald auf einem guten Stand, mit dem wir erstmal ein kleines Testgame programmieren möchten. Also als Zwischenziel zum RPG ein kleines Fight-Spiel, indem man in verschiedensten Arenen mit verschiedensten Waffen Gegner bekämpft. Das ganze auch in nem Coop-Modus mit einem Freund. Ausserdem läuft bei uns mittlerweile Git und Redmine, was die Arbeit enorm erleichtert...

Und da stehen wir jetzt, doch jetzt kamen einige Fragen und Gedanken auf. Zb das wir recht langsam vorannkommen, viel zu langsam als das wir uns in irgendwelchen Foren als Projekt vorstellen könnten, zB im Gegensatz zu den momentan hier laufenden Single-Projekt-Threads. Wir fragen uns auch, ob wir jetzt einfach mehr programmierer brauchen, oder ob wir sogar vll Einigen bewusst kleinere Aufgaben geben sollten, um die Organisation zu vereinfachen.

Momentan kommen wir auch nicht am Prototypen des Testgames weiter: Wir wissen einfach nicht, was in die Engine gehört, und was das Spiel selbst verwalten sollte, inwiefern wir scripting/szenendateien einfügen, und vorallem, wie wir gescheit zwischen Engine und Game kummunizieren, bzw. welche Funktionen das Game liefern sollte, und was an Klasen/Funktionen die Engine (Engine als dll, Game ruft Funktionen auf, bzw startet die Engine, und lässt diese Game Funktionen aufrufen) Dazu die Frage: Habt ihr gute Lektüre zu Engines/Gameentwicklungen, die auch gerne auf Englisch sein können? Habt ihr Tipps, und/oder eigene Erfahrungen?

Ausserdem fände ich interessant, was ihr allgemein von einem/unserem Teamprojekt haltet, bzw welche Erfahrungenihr mit Programmierteams gemacht habt, auch zu dessen Organisation. Findet ihr das Ziel RPG erreichbar? Wie viele Stunden sollte man für so ein Projekt investieren? Welche Aufteilung der Aufgaben wäre in einem Team sinnvoll? Was ist ein annehmbares Tempo? Was ist eine gute Anzahl an Programmieren? Ab wann hat es Sinn, nach weiteren Modellierern/Grafikern/Musikern zu suchen? Denkt ihr ein RPG ist ein gutes Projekt zum Lernen? Habt ihr schonmal ein eigenes Spiel entwickelt, bzw habt eine Ahnung von Engine-, und Gameaufbau? Hab ihr Erfahrungen mit Ogre, unserer Grafikengine?

Ich will also einfach eure Meinung dazu hören ^^. Ich bin momentan nämlich ziemlich verwirrt, ob es Sinn macht, lange an so einem Projekt zu arbeiten, nurnoch jetzt habe ich noch die Möglichkeit, auszusteigen. In einem Jahr nicht mehr, ohne viel Arbeit aufzugeben...    Es macht mir wirklich sehr viel Spass, daran zu arbeiten, nur leider haben wir wenig Know-How, weshalb mir meine Frage nach Lektüre sehr wichtig ist. Ich hoffe, dass das ok war, hier einfach mal zu schreiben, ohne wirklich das Spiel vorzustellen, bzw konkrete Fragen zu haben, sondern nur um Meinungen einzuholen. Wie gesagt, diese dürfen/sollen über alles sein, jeder Tipp hilft uns enorm!

Schonmal danke für für eure Ratschläge!

Freddycbv


----------



## Crysis nerd (11. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Also ich habe nicht gerade viel Erfahrung, aber ich kann ja mal ein bischen erzählen und fragen:

Als erstes sollte man sich doch schon recht genau überlegen, was man eigentlich haben möchte! Klar, vieles kommt später auch noch während des Programmierens, aber ihr braucht ein festes Grundgameplay. Wenn ihr euch sagt "Los wir wollen ein Spiel programmieren! Yeah! Oke RPG mögen wir alle, wir machen ein RPG-Spiel. Mh was gehört denn dazu? Ja also Charachterklassen können wir ja schonmal machen, die brauchen wir sowieso" dann wird das nichts.
Ihr solltet euch vorher einen Plan machen, was genau euer Spiel ist, wie es sich von anderen Spielen abgrenzt und wie euer Spiel aussehen soll, wie es sich spielen soll, etc etc.
Ohne einen solchen Plan wird nur planlos in der Gegend rumprogrammiert, manche Leute ziehen sich aus der Entwicklung total zurück, den anderen vergeht dann auch die Lust, weil keiner mitmacht. 

Also erstmal der Tipp:
1. Plan machen! Genau aufschreiben, was das Spiel können soll und was für Inhalte darein müssen.
2. Diesen Plan mit dem GANZEN Team besprechen und möglichst so, dass alle den Plan gut finden. Nichts ist schlimmer als für etwas zu arbeiten, wenn man nicht mal die Motivation hat, es fertigzustellen.
3. Nach Motivation fragen und wenn möglich schon am Anfang festlegen, wie viel jeder an dem Spiel arbeiten kann. Wenn alle sagen: Yeah 2 Stunden pro Tag arbeite ich daran und dann arbeitet eh keiner 2 Stunden pro Woche daran, dann vergeht sehr schnell die Motivation.
4. Aufgaben verteilen. Sehr wichtig, dass jeder seine Aufgaben kennt. Einer könnte Grafiken für Gegner malen, einer sich vllt noch genau das Gameplay überlegen und die Programmierer fangen schon damit an grundlegende Funktionen zu programmieren. Doch bei den Programmierern gilt auch immer die Vorsicht: Nicht Programmieren des Programmierens wegen, sondern nur komplett überdachte Funktionen/Schritte programmieren.
5. Mit kleinen "Zwischenständen" die Motivation aufrecht erhalten. Ich habe zum Beispiel bei einem Spiel, an dem ich mitarbeite eine Beta entworfen, die eigentlich garnichts mit dem endgültigen Spielsystem gemein hatte. Geplant war ein DotA ähnlicher Spielstil, aber ich habe mit recht wenig Aufwand ein Spiel daraus gemacht, indem man Punkte für getötete Gegner bekam und schon hatte ich ein Highscore-Game. 
6. Regelmäßige Besprechungen des Teams. Trägt dazu bei, dass keiner verloren geht oder keiner vom anderen weiß, was eigentlich gemacht wird.

Jao.. soweit erstmal. Und man merkt schon: Es geht darum die Motivation dabei zu behalten. Was meinst du wie viele Spiele im Anfangsstadium aufgegeben wurden... Und das wäre schade.


Mehr kann ich erstmal auch nicht sagen. Aber dafür Fragen:

Was genau soll es denn werden? Habt ihr einen Plan für das Spiel? 2D oder 3D? Erzähl mal mehr über das Spiel! 

Und jetzt mal direkt zu deinen Fragen:
*#Findet ihr das Ziel RPG erreichbar?* ==> Wenn du ein Textbasiertes Adventure hast, was in der Konsole läuft und du ein bischen Leveln kannst, hast du ein RPG. Also ja klar ist es erreichbar. Aber ihr solltet euch klarmachen, wie viel bzw was ihr erreichen wollte. Und wie immer: fangt klein an! Wer sich zu viel vornimmt, macht garnichts mehr.
*#Wie viele Stunden sollte man für so  ein Projekt investieren? *==> Viele leider. Man muss mit Herzblut dabei sein. Man denkt so "ach ich bau das Feature eben in 30 minuten ein" und das nächste mal wenn man auf die Uhr guckt sind 2,5 Stunden vergangen... 
*#Welche Aufteilung der Aufgaben wäre in einem  Team sinnvoll? *==> Was sich halt gut trennen lässt: Programmierung, Gameplay, Leveldesign, Grafikdesign eventuell sogar Soundtechniker. Und achja: Aufgabenverteilung ist immer gut und notwendig. Aber denkt nicht, dass die Aufgaben unabhängig voneinander wären! Wie ich oben schon sagte: regelmäßige Teamtreffen, wo man sowas bespricht. Dummerweise nehmen die auch oft viel Zeit in anspruch.
*#Was ist ein annehmbares Tempo? *==> Naja.. Niemand sollte unter Druck stehen, wenn er sonst durch sein anderes Leben schon unter Druck gesetzt wird. Klar, man sollte sich zb. in Redmine Dealines für bestimmte Features einrichten, um nicht in Verzug zukommen. Dieses Einhalten der Termine muss sich auch jeder zu Herzen nehmen, aber wenn jemand total getrieben wird, steigt er vllt ganz aus dem Team aus.
*#Was ist eine gute Anzahl  an Programmieren?* ==> Für Hello World oder für Crysis 3? Du hast praktisch nichts über das Spiel gesagt, also kann man auch das nicht beantworten...
*#Ab wann hat es Sinn, nach weiteren  Modellierern/Grafikern/Musikern zu suchen?* ==> Wenn das Spiel richtig voran geht, das ganze Team mit Motivation dabei ist und auch Fremde sagen, dass sie die Idee/das Spiel irgendwie cool finden. Und wenn ihr dann noch mehr Grafiker braucht, DANN könnt ihr nachfragen. 
*#Denkt ihr ein RPG ist ein  gutes Projekt zum Lernen?* ==> Ich bin kein RPG Master, eig hasse ich die Spiele  Aber ich denke RPGs haben eine Menge Inhalt. Also Story, Items, Zauber, Attribute, Gegner, etc.. Bei diesem Spielgenre liegt der Hauptteil der Arbeit auf dem Inhalt des Spiels. Bei anderen Spielen sicher mehr auf der Programmierung. Aber das müsst ihr dann entscheiden..
*#Habt ihr schonmal ein eigenes Spiel  entwickelt, bzw habt eine Ahnung von Engine-, und Gameaufbau? *==> Vor ewigen Jahren mal die Besprechungen eines Spieleprojektes belauscht, was allerdings aufgegeben wurde. Und dieses Jahr ein Spieleprojekt mit 2 Kumpeln angefangen. Das gerät gerade aber auch ins Stocken. Hab leider lange nicht mehr dran gearbeitet, aus dem Grund: Nicht alle aus dem Team finden die Spiele idee so gut und so kommt Demotivation auf .... Aber ein Quartal haben wir sicher an dem Spiel gesessen und da ist auch schon was kleines feines bei rausgekommen 
Ob ich nun Ahnung von Gameaufbau habe, würde ich eher beneinen, weils mein erstes Projekt ist. Ein Kumpel, der sich um die Engine gekümmert hat (jep eigene), der hat sicherlich Ahnung vom Aufbau einer Engine....
*Hab ihr  Erfahrungen mit Ogre, unserer Grafikengine?* ==> Nö


So, also der kurze Text ist länger geworden, als gedacht -.-
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, sonst frag nochmal nach oder so

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Diablokiller999 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Das Ganze wird kein Nebenher-Projekt, soviel kann ich euch schon sagen. Selbst das Pong von AMD und mir hat viel Zeit verschlungen und ist nun wirklich nicht groß.
Solltet ihr keine Ahnung von C-Klassen, Templates, Pointern usw. haben, mein Tipp - LASST ES!

Kleine Games sind ja noch OK (wie unser Pong), aber ein größeres Game bedarf einer ganzen Menge an Arbeit:
- Auf Genre festlegen (bzw. die grobe Richtung)
- Die Gameplay-Fundamente entwickeln (Hauptfeature, um das sich das Programm herum aufbaut o.Ä.)
- Sobald das steht, könnt ihr euch an die visualisierung eurer Ideen machen, dazu gibt es dann endlos viele Klassendiagramme, Use-Case-Modelle usw. die alle umschreiben wie die einzelnen Klassen ineinander übergreifen
- Wenn das steht, ist die Engine dran, was ein riesen Aufwand wird
- Solltet ihr eine fertige Engine wie OGRE, Irrlicht oder so nehmen, ist eine riesen Einarbeitungszeit von nöten
- Sobald die Engine und das Grundgerüst des Gampelays steht, könnt ihr anfangen eine Story drumherum zu entwickeln, Meshes und Models zu fertigen und diese dann irgendwie ins Game laden

Falls ihr also keine Programmier-Cracks seid, lest euch das Wissen an (kann so 2-5 Jahre dauern  ) oder nehmt eine fertige Engine wie Unreal 3, CryEngine 3 oder die Source Engine mitsamt den Editoren und werkelt an Mods für diese Games. Mit den beiliegenden Tools sind auch Total Conversions dieser Spiele möglich. Und auch so nebenbei gesagt, wenn ihr selbst mit fertigen Entwicklertools scheitert, wird die komplette Eigenentwicklung eine Bauchlandung allererster Güte

Ich möchte euch ja nicht den Spaß nehmen, sondern nur darauf vorbereiten das ihr euch im Team so manches mal die Mäuse an den Kopf werfen werdet, wenn ihr wirklich ein größeres Projekt aufziehen wollt und noch Semi-Noobs in dem Gebiet seid. Dann ist die Fertig-Engine eher euer Fall.

Habt ihr hingegen schon kleine Games wie Pong, Tetris und kleine Jump n Runs gemacht und könnt den Code blind schreiben, wäre sowas nun die nächste Stufe.

EDIT: Vorher den Beitrag mal ganz lesen wäre gut gewesen

Da ihr euch schon auf OGRE eingeschossen habt, könnt ihr entweder dabei bleiben oder, meine Empfehlung, wechselt auf CryEngine oder U3 Engine.
Diese sind komplett kostenlos, liefern alle Tools sofort mit und es gibt massenweise Anleitungen zu jedem Teil der Spielerstellung. Zudem müsst ihr euch nicht mehr darum kümmern, was von welchen Funktionen in der Engine übernommen wird usw.
CryTek bietet es sogar an, die komplette Engine als Source zu laden und will bei Kommerziellen Games nur einen Anteil von  +20% soweit ich mich erinnere - wenn das mal nix ist


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> CryTek bietet es sogar an, die komplette Engine als Source zu laden und will bei Kommerziellen Games nur einen Anteil von  +20% soweit ich mich erinnere - wenn das mal nix ist


 
Als Source *sabber*  Das fände ich sehr genial, aber iwie hab ich nur den download gefunden, wo nicht wirklich source dabei ist (also nur die oberen h dateien, die man zum benutzen der Engine braucht)
EDIT: Ich denke den Source gibts nicht kostenlos: "[...]you need access to CryENGINE 3 source code,   please contact Crytek to find out more about our licensing for   Independent Studios."

Aber wieder zurück zum Thema: Was mir noch eingefallen ist:
Wenn ihr ein RPG programmiert, denke ich, dass es einige Zeit dauert, bis es Spaß macht zu spielen. Also ihr braucht extrem viel Inhalt und so weiter. Bei anderen Genres würdet ihr eher zwischenerfolge haben. Also überdenkt das mit dem RPG auf jeden Fall nochmal.

mfg


----------



## AMD (12. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Wenn ihr eine fertige Engine nehmt, dann würde ich nicht Irrlicht oder OGRE nehmen sondern gleich die CE3 - so wie es DK999 schon sagte!
Crydev.net • Official Downloads •

Da habt ihr alles dabei was ihr braucht und eine super Grundlage für euer Spiel.


----------



## Freddycbv (12. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Erfahrungen!
Bisher hatten wir nur interne Programmierer-Sitzungen, Treffen des ganze Teams (via Skype) wäre wirklich mal eine gute Idee.


> Solltet ihr keine Ahnung von C-Klassen, Templates, Pointern usw. haben, mein Tipp - LASST ES!


Alle Programmierer haben minimum 1.5 Jahre C++ Erfahrungen, nur C-Klassen kenn ich nicht... 

Wir wolen eigentlich keine fertige Gameengine, Ogre ist eine reine Grafikengine, und wir möchten uns halt unsere eigene Engine quasi zusammenstellen, nämlich aus dieser, einer Physik-Engine, und einer Sound-Engine. Für all diese 3 Teil-Engines braucht man ein ziemliches Know-How an Mathe/Physik/Low-Level-Entwicklung, welche wir halt leider nicht haben. Die KI und den Spielverlauf (in der Engine) wollen wir dagegen selber entwickeln, und natürlich die Verbindung zwischen all den fertigen Engines... 
Wir verstehen jedoch nicht, was in die Engine kommt, und was ins Spiel, wir wissen nur, dass die Engine das Spiel quasi entschlaken sollte, also lange komplizierte Dinge einfach aufrufbar machen sollte.... 

Aber jetzt zB zum Spielverlauf, sollte man hier die Grundgerüste zum Aufbau dessen in die Engine reinbringen, oder sollte das Spiel die Engine nur als quasi Hilfe/Unterstützung benutzen? Also benutzt das Spiel die Engine, oder benutzt die Engine das Spiel? Beides ist ja möglich, aber die Frage  ist, was sinnvoller ist...

Wir haben uns auch gedacht, die Engine, nachdem der grobe Aufbau steht, parallel zum Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.

Die Idee, eine komplett fertige Engine zu benutzen hat natürlich auch was, da wir auch hier lernen, wie sowas denn aufgebaut ist, und haben mehr Zeit fürs Spiel, bzw kommen schneller voran... Wir lassen es uns mal durch den Kopf gehen, es wäre halt schon wieder ein Neuanfang ^^. Btw, vor Ogre haben wir TrueVision3D benutzt, auch eine fertige Engine, die hatte uns jedoch zu wenig drauf, weshalb wir dann auf Ogre umgestiegen sind ^^

Nun nochmal zu der Anzahl der Programmierer:
Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen, wie viele Entwickler sinnvoll wären? Wir wollen ein RPG, dass nicht auf eine Hammer-Grafik setzt, sondern eher auf Innovationen im Gameplay, der Atmosphäre und der historischen Fülle/Genauigkeit setzten, also auf ein lebendiges Spiel, statt auf ein cool aussehendes ein-Weg Abenteuer ^^. Bisher sind wir eig 4 Aktive Programmierer, reicht das, oder ist es sinnvoll auf mehr zu setzten? Wisst ihr wie eine typische Belegung aussieht?

Bei einem RPG ist es halt wirklich schwierig, Zwischenabschnitte zu setzten, da das Spiel eigentlich von einer Fülle an Informationen, Quests und Landschaften lebt, und das kommt erst mit der Zeit...

Also nochmal vielen Dank für die aussführlichen Ratschläge, es hilft einem sehr, mal seine eigenen Meinungen/Ideen/Umsetztungsaspekte mit anderen zu vergleichen!

EDIT: Achso, mit C-Klassen, sind damit Container-Klassen gemeint ? Ich wollte mir einfach keinen Reim drauf machen ^^

Nochmal zu unserem Problem: Wir checken einfach nicht, wie ein großes Spiel (RPG) denn eigentlich überhaupt aufgebaut ist, dh wie bestmmte Probleme angegangen werden. Wie gesagt, hier würden Besipiele, Bücher und Tutorials sehr helfen, wobei uns eher die Theorie nicht so ganz klar ist... Programmieren können wir ja...


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*

Du fragst schon wieder einfach nach der Anzahl der Programmierer... 
Mit jedem Entwicklerteam, auch mit nur einem Mann, kann man ein Spiel machen. Und man kann auch mit 300 Programmiern drei Jahre an einem Spiel sitzen. Der Umfang ist entscheidend und über den hast du uns noch nicht viel verraten 
Das einzige: "Atmosphäre und der historischen Fülle/Genauigkeit setzten, also auf ein  lebendiges Spiel, statt auf ein cool aussehendes ein-Weg Abenteuer" lässt allerdings vermuten, dass ihr einiges vor habt. besonders "Fülle" beunruhigt mich. Ich will euch die Idee jetzt nicht kaputt machen, aber ich würde fast sagen, ihr fangt erstmal mit was kleinerem an. Wenn ihr ein innovatives Gameplay habt, könnt ihr es auch in ein kleines Spiel packen. 
Und wo ich gerade soviel davon rede: Du sagst zwar "innovatives Gameplay", aber: Habt ihr eins? Ich meine ich kann mir auch sagen "Hey ich will ein spiel mit innovativem Gameplay machen". Das problem bei dem Wort innovativ ist nunmal, dass man als erster auf eine gute Idee kommen muss 
Also nochmal ganz deutlich die Frage: *Habt ihr einen konkreten Plan, wie das Gameplay bei euch gestaltet ist?*

so far..
Lukas


----------



## AMD (12. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*



Freddycbv schrieb:


> Nochmal zu unserem Problem: Wir checken einfach nicht, wie ein großes Spiel (RPG) denn eigentlich überhaupt aufgebaut ist, dh wie bestmmte Probleme angegangen werden.


 Was denn genau für Probleme?


----------



## Freddycbv (13. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> *Habt ihr einen konkreten Plan, wie das Gameplay bei euch gestaltet ist?*


Ja, wir haben gute ideen, die auch realisierbar sind. Es ist halt auch einfach unser Ziel, noch viele neue ideen zu sammeln, und sobald wir einigermasen was vorzeigbares haben, auch andere ideen zusteuern zu lassen...

Also nochmal konkret:
Wir haben das Problem momentan, dass wir rätseln, bzw. nicht wissen, wie Egine und Spiel zusammenarbeiten, bzw. wie Spieleengines aufgebaut sind, bzw. haben halt nur so Halbwissen, und unsere Idee war, einfach ein paar Bücher zu kaufen, und uns darüber ein wenig schlau zu machen ^^. Wir wissen nur nicht so recht, welche, weshalb ich hier fragen wollte, ob jemand was gutes kennt .

Wirklich nochmal vielen Dank für die Tipps, das mit der Anzahl wird jetzt wohl schon so gut sein, und wenn wirs nicht in der richtigen Zeit schaffen, kommt halt nochjemand dazu ^^.

Das mit dem Aufwand ist wirklich so eine Sache. Entweder will man ein RPG, und ziehts durch, oder man gibt auf ^^.


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. November 2011)

*AW: Programmierteam: Organisation, Tipps, Ratschläge, Engine*



Freddycbv schrieb:


> [...] oder man gibt auf ^^.


 Pff... oder man macht ein einfacheres Spiel mit coolen Ideen und wird später bei eine großen Spieleschmiede angenommen und baut Gothik 4 (oder so, kenn mich wie gesagt mit RPGs nich aus )
verfestigt euch nicht zu sehr auf ein genre... Obwohl du recht hast: wenn du nur RPGs magst, dann hast du auch nur daran spaß und von daher is die wahl gut 

Und zu der Engine frage: Mein kumpel der bei meinem Spieleprojekt die Engine macht hat gute Lektüren darüber, jedenfalls falls ihr des Englischen mächtig seid. Ers nur leider gerade off. Ich editiere es hier rein, sobald ich ihn gefragt habe.
Und sonst: Aus dem Quellcode hab ich mir auch schon bischen wissen zusammengesucht. Falls du eine konkrete Frage äußerst, könnte ich ja mal versuchen die zu beantworten


----------

